
Ask HN: Are you more likely to join sites offering Social Auth? - overcast
I&#x27;ve been having a lot of internal dialogue lately, weighing the pros and cons of Social Authentication for account setup. What are your thoughts on the matter? Still absolutely required? Do most of your signups happen with or without it?<p>The biggest pro in my book is the speed in getting a new application up and running. Without having to worry about user authentication, password resets, etc.
======
TimoSta
Yes, absolutely.

On the one hand, it removes friction as it doesn't require you to manually
provide a bunch of personal information like my email, potentially my
first/last name etc.

On the other hand, it doesn't require me to give you a password for my
account. That means that I don't have to track yet another password, and also
completely removes the possibility of you leaking it.

For me, the pros very much outweigh the cons.

~~~
overcast
Thanks for the feedback, with all of the "anti-social" talk lately, was
curious if anyone actually cares in the real world.

